# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Ik heb goede voornemens voor het jaar 2007

## Leontien

Het nieuwe jaar is weer aangebroken. En net als elk jaar is het de traditie om op oudjaarsdag goede voornemens te hebben voor het nieuwe jaar. Wil je gaan stoppen met roken? Wil je meer aan sport gaan doen? Wil je minder gaan snoepen? Wil je meer voor andere mensen gaan doen? Wil je meer gaan reizen? Wil je je huis netjes houden? Wil je je administratie beter op orde houden? Noem het maar op...

En net als elk jaar is het de vraag of men de goede voornemens kan volhouden. Ben jij nu iemand die er helemaal voor gaat om je voornemens vol te houden? Of denk je van ach ik zie wel hoe het gaat? Of doe je niet aan goede voornemens? 

Geef aan hoe jij bent met goede voornemens door te stemmen en geef je mening!!!

Groeten,
Leontien

----------


## Nora

Mijn voornemen is om mijn administratie beter bij te houden. Ik ben daar altijd zo lax in waardoor ik herinneringen krijg en dus meer moet betalen. Zonde!!!!

----------


## marijke

ik ben 1 januari gestopt met roken zonder hulpmiddelen, en het gaat goed! Zyban wordt je duizelig van, nicotinepleisters geven je hartkloppingen, allemaal onzinnig!

----------

